

Show HN: getAmplify - Ice breaker for user engagement - betaout
https://getamplify.com
People want to connect with real people and not brands. Brands are not people but it&#x27;s people who make brands. So why not use a real person from your company to represent your brand.<p>Amplify Connect helps you present a human face to your users. This encourages users to engage with you. It is an ice breaker between you and your site visitors.
======
jscheel
Hmm, I looked through the site and I still don't know what this is. I'm
guessing it's a lightweight alternative to intercom.io. Try adding a live demo
or video for viewers to understand your product better. Also, the sign up
button's display is messed up and the about us page is completely broken.

